# [UPDATED] Miniature Island for 20 Gallon Fish Tank



## Saigon

Hi guys,

After receiving your feedbacks, I decided to made a second deserted island. This one was more time consuming and it also looked better. I add some white sand, shell and make a little canoe, campfire with some smoke and light effects :bigsmile:. Thanks.

Again, please make sure your speakers are mute :lol:












































> Hello all, this is my first D.I.Y project for my fish tank. All the moss and plants are real although the whole thing doesn't look realistic, but I will try to make it look more natural on my next one. Thanks.


----------



## architeuthis

Gilligan's island.:bigsmile:


----------



## blueberry

Cool idea


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Take it out, add some glue or other fish-safe adhesive, then spread some sand on it and let dry. It would then look like a sandy beach tropical island.


----------



## TomC

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Take it out, add some glue or other fish-safe adhesive, then spread some sand on it and let dry. It would then look like a sandy beach tropical island.


Then rent it out on air bnb.


----------



## Rogo

The floating island is a cool idea. 

Just be careful keeping crayfish and goldfish together; the crayfish will eventually hurt / possibly kill the goldfish.


----------



## Saigon

Thank you everyone for the comments and suggestion. I hope I will be able to make a better looking island amd keep all my pet safe and happy . Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Daryl

Any chance one could copy that idea, add some holes and allow plant roots to get into the tank to help remove nitrites, I wonder?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

For sure. I've floated veggie seedlings using styrofoam in my koi pond to suck up nitrates from the fish to help keep the water cleaner. With small fish, it would work fine. With my koi, I needed to protect the roots or the fish would chow down on them.


----------



## Saigon

When I was making the island, I didn't know that it was actually beneficial for the roots to get into the tank. I thought doing so would kill the plants that was why the I separated the plants from the water completely by using three layers of foam.

After that I done with it, I came across some webpages that people grew plants on top of the fish tanks with the roots submerged in the water (aquaponics). At that point I wasn't sure if all the plants were survived that way. Since I've got some recommendations here, I will make my next island looks more realistic by letting the roots submerged in my tank, and by doing so, the island will look a lot better because it will not be so thick (two layers of foam instead of threes). Thanks again for the feedbacks and recommendation everyone.


----------



## Thaim

Its master roshis island! (Dragon ball z) hahaha. Thats awesome.


----------



## Saigon

I'm thinking about using the island as a turtle dock, but I'm not sure if turtles going to destroy all the moss and plants.


----------



## barvinok

Saigon said:


> I'm thinking about using the island as a turtle dock, but I'm not sure if turtles going to destroy all the moss and plants.


Turtle might rearrange Island according to it's own taste
Like the look of a camp fire, really cool


----------



## architeuthis

I think turtles would probably trample everything.
I know mine would.
Their not exactly light on their toes. :lol:


----------



## liquid_krystale

Damn if that isn't one of the most vietnamese things I've ever seen. Do you have the spiney lobster mounted on the wall?


----------



## Saigon

Especially when they want to lay eggs, they would tear my island apart :bigsmile:



architeuthis said:


> I think turtles would probably trample everything.
> I know mine would.
> Their not exactly light on their toes. :lol:


----------



## Saigon

I don't have the spiney lobster, but I have a big mouth billy bass mounted on my living room :bigsmile:



liquid_krystale said:


> Damn if that isn't one of the most vietnamese things I've ever seen. Do you have the spiney lobster mounted on the wall?


----------

